# PK380 Trigger



## epsanto2

My son has a PK380 and the trigger seems stiff to both of us, twice as stiff as the PPK/S. He has had it only a couple 
months and I am not sure if he has fired enough rounds through it to "break it in". Can we expect it to lighten up after a few hundred rounds or is this the way it is for that pistol?

Tomorrow I pick up my PPK/S to replace my Bersa 383DA. Love the Bersa, but I am down to one clip and can't buy 
any more... it is going in the vault for posterity. Looked at another Bersa but the liked the trigger on the PPK/S 
better and the "we quit making the gun so we quit making the clips... have a nice day" left a bad taste in my mouth.
I hope the Walther shoots as well as the Bersa. 


Yes, I know it is the "Bond Gun" and no I did not hear the Bond theme while holding it in the gun shop.


----------



## 60ratrod

i would do a good tear down and clean the snot out of it. i like the trigger pull on my pk380. it doesn't seem too stiff to me. yours might just need a good cleaning and lubing


----------



## Cat

Open them up and buff the pistol with flitz polish. When your done,You will be very happy with your pistol. It is the best.
Flitz-Polish.com - Polishes

Gun stores sale it to.


----------



## epsanto2

*Thanks*

for all the info. I will pass it on to him.


----------



## mland

my pk380 was the gun in question. thanks for all the tips. a little polishing and a few hundred rounds later and the trigger broke in nicely.


----------



## Cat

PK380 I'm telling you all,It is a very nice pistol. And some people think it's not made good. Then you don't know about walther. The wife is killing bullseye all day long at 25yd. :smt033


----------



## jonesal

Appreciate the input. trigger on my wife's PK380 seems very stiff compared to my sons new sig DAO, that trigger is smooth as silk. May have to take it in to the smith. Hoping after a few hundred rounds it (the action) will smooth out will prevent a trip to the shop. Any ideas on how to make the trigger pull lighter>?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

jonesal said:


> Any ideas on how to make the trigger pull lighter>?


dry firing the pistol will smooth it out eventually
or
if you are handy and dont mind the thought that you may screw up your trigger group beyond repair or safe limits, a dremmel and a polishing wheel is always an option
or some dinosaurs like myself have been know to judiciously use some lapping compound along with dry firing to speed up the "wearing in" process.... but then again, not recommended unless you can replace the trigger group if ya over do it.


----------



## recoilguy

Using a dremel is pretty dangerous unless you are pretty steady and very very accurate. I would not trust my self with a dremel on any part but the feed ramp. Thats just me however.

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

recoilguy said:


> Using a dremel is pretty dangerous unless you are pretty steady and very very accurate. I would not trust my self with a dremel on any part but the feed ramp. Thats just me however.
> 
> RCG


he asked for IDEAS , so i provided them.... my recommendation would be dry firing for the average gun owner


----------

